# best beaches



## asirikalu123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Can I know the best beaches in china??


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think Qingdao and on the south Side of Hainan the branches are ok. Around Yantai some beaches are nice where others are dirty. Overall my guess would be around Qingdao you have the highest change of success.


----------

